

 Rate my startup. - jbobes
http://cloudiff.com

======
Chris_X
Get rid of the background that randomly changes color. Get rid of the moving
screenshots. Anything that's randomly moving is distracting viewers from your
message.

Change the headline to explain what it does.

Change the subhead to elaborate on it's benefits.

Tell me what the features are, instead of an adjective, which really doesn't
explain anything.

Overall, it needs way more copy to explain exactly what the app does and why
people should buy it.

On the signup page do you really need a username? You could use the email as
username. Also password confirmation might not be essential. Change call to
action to something like "Sign up now ->" instead of "Send activation".

~~~
slaxman
I agree the colour change is too tacky. The moving screen slideshow seems more
like an ad and the eyes automatically ignores it. Check this link out if you
need guidelines for how to build a landing page [http://unbounce.com/landing-
page-examples/your-landing-page-...](http://unbounce.com/landing-page-
examples/your-landing-page-sucks/)

